
AWS Ground Station – Ingest and Process Data from Orbiting Satellites - marsokod
https://aws.amazon.com/fr/blogs/aws/aws-ground-station-ingest-and-process-data-from-orbiting-satellites/
======
lifekaizen
(It’s helpful for the first post to be a _summary,_ right?)

“Instead of building your own ground station or entering in to a long-term
contract, you can make use of AWS Ground Station on an as-needed, pay-as-you-
go basis... You don’t need to build or maintain antennas, and can focus on
your work or research.

“We’re starting out with a pair of ground stations today, and will have 12 in
operation by mid-2019. ... [T]he raw analog data from the satellite is
processed ... and routed to an EC2 instance that is responsible for doing the
signal processing to turn it into a byte stream.”

